# Aggressive Pit



## Cutebunnnyirl (Aug 10, 2014)

I need help. I recently moved in with my boyfriend. He has a 3 year old male Pitbull that has aggression issues. I cannot sit in the same room with my boyfriend without the dog trying to mount me and whenever I try to stop the behavior by pushing him away and saying no sternly he growls and barks at me. We've resorted to keeping him kenneled or on a leash while I'm around. He also displays aggressive behavior towards my boyfriend, growling, snarling and barking whenever he tries to push him off furniture or put him in his cage. The dog is not nuetered right now and I was curious if nuetering him would put a stop to some of these behaviors or if these behaviors are habitual to the point where the dog is dangerous. I'll be honest, I've never been afraid of a dog before, but I'm afraid of this one, and there's a small child in the house. The dog has also recently gotten into a fight with a pitbull from the same litter. Any suggestions?

Any hep is much appreciated.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm sorry that you've not had any replies until now, but I can understand why - this seems almost unbelievable. it's hard to believe your boyfriend has let this situation continue. I am no expert on pit bull types and have doubts about the breed as pets (I know, I know, but that's for another thread) so my advice is limited and simple. Do not let the dog and the child anywhere near each other; get the dog to a vet to ensure it's not a health issue, and then get to a behaviourist - fast.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

No matter what breed, it is a big problem when any dog begins showing aggression in these situations.

Having said that, Pitbulls have enormous power in their jaws and, should they decide to bite, they can do a lot of damage.

I do believe neutering may help with his habit of humping, but is not a cure for aggression.

As said previously, I would get him to a vet for a thorough check up, to rule out any pain, and then consult a Behaviourist, who can observe the behaviour and advise you.

Keep him and the child well away from each other and do not allow him to socialise with other dogs freely if he has been showing aggression.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am afraid I would not entertain being in a room with a dog I was afraid of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I'm sorry that you've not had any replies until now, but I can understand why - *this seems almost unbelievable.* it's hard to believe your boyfriend has let this situation continue. I am no expert on pit bull types and have doubts about the breed as pets (I know, I know, but that's for another thread) so my advice is limited and simple. Do not let the dog and the child anywhere near each other; get the dog to a vet to ensure it's not a health issue, and then get to a behaviourist - fast.


Yep, thats kind of what I thought when I first read it, that its a wind up.

Just in case its not, the advice is sound. Thorough vet check then a trainer/behaviorist to help sort the behavior issues. Neutering may or may not help, best to discuss with someone who has evaluated the dog in person.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a recipe for disaster! A dog showing aggression to people, especially its owner NO NO NO!!!! If this dog snaps, god help you!


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

A loaded gun springs to mind.


----------



## Cutebunnnyirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies. I set him up for an appointment to get fixed next week. He's an extremely handsome dog and I'd really like to be able to pet him without him immediately getting over excited and trying to hump my arm, seems to happen whenever I try to touch him. He starts licking my hand frantically, humping the air and within seconds he's trying to mount the hand that was petting him or the nearest leg. I've tried a water bottle, and that atleast distracts him but he is nervous for a few seconds and then is posturing and sounding rabid barking at the water bottle. I don't even have to pick it up sometimes, just move it towards him. If I sit still and he's leashed he eventually calms down, but as soon as I get up he's watching me, whining, barking and trying to get to me. He does the same inside his kennel, my boyfriend can walk by fine, but as soon as I do he's on his feet barking at me. I do not live in the UK, I live in Virginia.

Does anyone have any suggestions for correcting the behavior? Any type of training I can do at home to get him to atleast respect my space while I wait for the testosterone to work out of his system?

He also urinates wherever he pleases, so I feel this is more dominance oriented and not straight up aggression. Any thoughts?

Edit: Yes I do intend to find a behaviorist to help me but is there anything I can do RIGHT NOW that can atleast ease the stress I'm having trying to deal with the dog? It seems cruel to keep him kenneled or leashed inside the house.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Cutebunnnyirl said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I set him up for an appointment to get fixed next week. He's an extremely handsome dog and I'd really like to be able to pet him without him immediately getting over excited and trying to hump my arm, seems to happen whenever I try to touch him. He starts licking my hand frantically, humping the air and within seconds he's trying to mount the hand that was petting him or the nearest leg. I've tried a water bottle, and that atleast distracts him but he is nervous for a few seconds and then is posturing and sounding rabid barking at the water bottle. I don't even have to pick it up sometimes, just move it towards him. If I sit still and he's leashed he eventually calms down, but as soon as I get up he's watching me, whining, barking and trying to get to me. He does the same inside his kennel, my boyfriend can walk by fine, but as soon as I do he's on his feet barking at me. I do not live in the UK, I live in Virginia.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for correcting the behavior? Any type of training I can do at home to get him to atleast respect my space while I wait for the testosterone to work out of his system?
> 
> He also urinates wherever he pleases, so I feel this is more dominance oriented and not straight up aggression. Any thoughts?


So... when you spray him with the water bottle it make him nervous first and then he gets belligerent towards the water bottle? Do you also shake your bottles of soda before you open them and then complain when they blow up everywhere?
Maybe stop spraying the dog with water if its making him nervous and aggressive! 

Its not dominance, he sounds totally overstimulated and lacking in any sort of impulse control. What kind of exercise and mental stimulation does he get?

Urinating is a potty training issue, not a dominance issue.

*still thinking this is a wind-up*


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Cutebunnnyirl said:


> He starts licking my hand frantically, humping the air and within seconds he's trying to mount the hand that was petting him or the nearest leg. I've tried a water bottle, and that atleast distracts him but he is nervous for a few seconds and then is posturing and sounding rabid barking at the water bottle. I don't even have to pick it up sometimes, just move it towards him. If I sit still and he's leashed he eventually calms down, but as soon as I get up he's watching me, whining, barking and trying to get to me. He does the same inside his kennel, my boyfriend can walk by fine, but as soon as I do he's on his feet barking at me. I do not live in the UK, I live in Virginia.
> 
> He also urinates wherever he pleases, so I feel this is more dominance oriented and not straight up aggression. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: Yes I do intend to find a behaviorist to help me but is there anything I can do RIGHT NOW that can atleast ease the stress I'm having trying to deal with the dog? It seems cruel to keep him kenneled or leashed inside the house.


This dog is master of the house, unless there is a clear need for a gaurd dog, I would not have it in the house.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

El Cid said:


> This dog is master of the house, unless there is a clear need for a gaurd dog, I would not have it in the house.


What the.....??? 
What the heck are you on about?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

El Cid said:


> This dog is master of the house, unless there is a clear need for a gaurd dog, I would not have it in the house.


Master of the house?

Seriously?

It sounds to me as though the dog is becoming overexcited, but what's needed in this situation is professional advice, ideally from a behaviourist.

Certainly, I don't think outdated 'dominance' theories are going to help.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> What the.....???
> What the heck are you on about?


Calm yourself Ouesi, and apply all that good advice you've been handing out. And it has been good, spot on in fact.

Say something like, "would you care to explain"?

You women can be very aggressive at times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> Calm yourself Ouesi, and apply all that good advice you've been handing out. And it has been good, spot on in fact.
> 
> Say something like, "would you care to explain"?
> 
> You women can be very aggressive at times.


Picture me with a serene expression on my face, hand up, palm towards me, pointing my middle finger at the sky.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

El Cid said:


> This dog is master of the house, unless there is a clear need for a gaurd dog, I would not have it in the house.


If a dog is urinating in the house it is clearly not guarding it!

A guard dog is only of any use if it is under control, which this dog is clearly not.

I am not sure where you get your ideas from?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Picture me with a serene expression on my face, hand up, palm towards me, pointing my middle finger at the sky.


I get the picture, carry on


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogbreath said:


> You women can be very aggressive at times.


Was there any need for that?? Pull your horns in!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> Calm yourself Ouesi, and apply all that good advice you've been handing out. And it has been good, spot on in fact.
> 
> Say something like, "would you care to explain"?
> 
> You women can be very aggressive at times.


Very rude and very unnecessary.

Strange how a pattern appears to be developing with you.

I don't think Ouesi needs any advice from you.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Was there any need for that?? Pull your horns in!


Ouesi, has given some excellent advice and ... forget it, point taken, go on rip this person to pieces, I won't get involved.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> Ouesi, has given some excellent advice and ... forget it, point taken, go on rip this person to pieces, I won't get involved.


Nobody is trying to rip anyone to pieces.

I'm relieved to hear you're not going to get involved.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> If a dog is urinating in the house it is clearly not guarding it!
> 
> A guard dog is only of any use if it is under control, which this dog is clearly not. I am not sure where you get your ideas from?


We are all just giving our opinions. How has it got to this stage? If the dog cannot be trusted, and Cutebunnnyirl is scared of it, so its on a lead or in kennels when she is around. Is that what we in the UK would call a cage, indoors?
The owners themselves have major issues.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Nobody is trying to rip anyone to pieces.
> 
> I'm relieved to hear you're not going to get involved.


Consider me a casual observer... back on topic....


----------



## 24Paws (Aug 9, 2014)

Sounds to me like this energetic and intelligent breed of dog needs some exercise and training. APBTs aren't generally renowned for their handler aggression. 

To be honest, his behaviour doesn't sound aggressive _to me_. You're the only one on this forum that can observe it, though, so you're the only one here who can judge whether he's acting out of aggression or not. Because of that, I can't give you any advice re: things to do immediately.

Contact a behaviourist tomorrow and see if you can arrange a consultation/assessment.  Go from there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

El Cid said:


> We are all just giving our opinions. How has it got to this stage? If the dog cannot be trusted, and Cutebunnnyirl is scared of it, so its on a lead or in kennels when she is around. Is that what we in the UK would call a cage, indoors?
> The owners themselves have major issues.


You highlighted the peeing part and then said the dog is master of the house with something incoherent about a guard dog in the house. 
Now youre singing a different tune.

1. Peeing everywhere has nothing to do with guarding or aggression or mastering anything. The dog hasnt been taught where it is appropriate to pee, simple.

2. As smokeybear already pointed out, a guard dog that endangers the owners is no guard dog. I believe the term for that is a liability.

3. The dog does need to be managed/contained, absolutely. That can happen IN the house, doesnt have to be outside.

4. I doubt very much any of this stems from the dog thinking he is master of the house. Much more likely it stems from totally incompetent handling (as highlighted already with the water spraying) with a dog who is not having his needs for exercise and mental stimulation met.

5. We are indeed all sharing out opinions, but not all opinions are created equal.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

ouesi said:


> 1. Peeing everywhere has nothing to do with guarding or aggression or mastering anything. The dog hasn't been taught where it is appropriate to pee, simple.


We both can only asume, but I would say that it does know where to pee, but chooses to pee where ever it likes.
If it does not know where to pee, then the owners are failing to teach it the very basics; I dont think going back to basics is an option at this stage. Anything is posible, all dogs/owners can be made good, that is up to the people involved to get help.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> You highlighted the peeing part and then said the dog is master of the house with something incoherent about a guard dog in the house.
> Now youre singing a different tune.
> 
> 1. Peeing everywhere has nothing to do with guarding or aggression or mastering anything. The dog hasnt been taught where it is appropriate to pee, simple.
> ...





> 1. Peeing everywhere has nothing to do with guarding or aggression or mastering anything. The dog hasnt been taught where it is appropriate to pee, simple.


I'm not saying you are wrong, in the particular circumstances above, but I know a guy, who's German Shepard peed on the stair, as they walked through the front door and into the house, and it attacked him for checking its behaviour, seeing how high he can piss up the wall, not to put not to fine a point on it.

I'm not so sure number one on your hit list, is that simple.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

El Cid said:


> We both can only asume, but I would say that it does know where to pee, but chooses to pee where ever it likes.
> If it does not know where to pee, then the owners are failing to teach it the very basics; I dont think going back to basics is an option at this stage. Anything is posible, all dogs/owners can be made good, that is up to the people involved to get help.


Again   

If the dog knows where to pee, that is where he will choose to pee.

Going back to basics is ALWAYS an option, and more often than not, a very sound suggestion for many issues.

Not all dog/owners can be made good unfortunately even with the most knowledgeable of help. 
Usually the more experience you have, the more you learn not to make absolute statements like all or none etc.

But, like I said, not all opinions are created equal.

Hopefully the OP will get help.

OP, where in Virginia are you - near what major city? There are some very good dog professionals in your area, and quite a few snake oil salesmen as well....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> I'm not saying you are wrong, in the particular circumstances above, but I know a guy, who's German Shepard peed on the stair, as they walked through the front door and into the house, *and it attacked him for checking its behaviour,* seeing how high he can piss up the wall, not to put not to fine a point on it.
> 
> I'm not so sure number one on your hit list, is that simple.


There is your answer. Stupid handling.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> There is your answer. Stupid handling.


What, he checked the dog for peeing in the house and it attacked him and this is stupid handling?

Let me tell you something, I still can't work out what happened. This dog was a model citizen, up until this point.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogbreath said:


> What, he checked the dog for peeing in the house and it attacked him and this is stupid handling?


Yes.
It's clear you have lot to learn about dog psychology.

(and human, come to that)


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes.
> It's clear you have lot to learn about dog psychology.
> 
> (and human, come to that)


Well, I am here to learn, carry on, let's have it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> What, he checked the dog for peeing in the house and it attacked him and this is stupid handling?
> 
> Let me tell you something, I still can't work out what happened. This dog was a model citizen, up until this point.


Yes, stupid handling. If checking the dog results in the handler being attacked, the handler is an idiot in more ways than one.

But I love that even though by your own admission you cant work out what happened, you do know that it has to do with the peeing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> Well, I am here to learn, carry on, let's have it?


Short version:
Punishment fall out includes stress and eroded relationship with the handler. Accumulate the one and diminish the other and you end up with a model citizen lashing out for no apparent reason.

Basically the dog got sick of being treated like a punching bag and told the handler where to shove it. GSDs can be good that way.
Though I would bet that middle finger I showed you earlier that the dog gave the handler hundreds of subtle warnings before he went to full blown teeth, handler was probably too clueless to recognize them for what they were.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Yes, stupid handling. If checking the dog results in the handler being attacked, the handler is an idiot in more ways than one.
> 
> But I love that even though by your own admission you cant work out what happened, you do know that it has to do with the peeing.


The dog in question, as far as I am aware, was a model citizen, dog training classes, socialisation and a family dog ta boot. Then one day the owner walked him through the front door after he'd been on his walk, and he pissed on the stair. The owner shouted "no" and he turned and attacked. It was that simple. A shock to everyone concerned.

Now I don't pretend to know everything unlike some of you, so give it your best shot.

Oh and can we forget about me for a moment. I'm just asking a question and looking to be informed as to what went wrong. I don't think peeing is as simple as the dog not knowing where he should pee.

However, please enlighten me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Did you read my post above yours?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Short version:
> Punishment fall out includes stress and eroded relationship with the handler. Accumulate the one and diminish the other and you end up with a model citizen lashing out for no apparent reason.
> 
> Basically the dog got sick of being treated like a punching bag and told the handler where to shove it. GSDs can be good that way.
> Though I would bet that middle finger I showed you earlier that the dog gave the handler hundreds of subtle warnings before he went to full blown teeth, handler was probably too clueless to recognize them for what they were.


Now "being treated like a punching bag" is an assumption on your part to justify your explanation but that much I know, it never happened. This guy was not someone to beat on dogs. In fact, I would say he did everything right, as far as one could tell. He knew not to be cruel or unkind and for the most part, positive reinforcement all the way. This was a family dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> Now "being treated like a punching bag" is an assumption on your part to justify your explanation but that much I know, it never happened. This guy was not someone to beat on dogs. In fact, I would say he did everything right, as far as one could tell. He knew not to be cruel or unkind and for the most part, positive reinforcement all the way. This was a family dog.


In one post you say the owner checked the dog for peeing on the stair.
In another post you say the owner shouted no.

Either way the owner punished the dog for a behavior. 
That the dog overreacted to the correction suggest to me that the dog had been corrected before, and had become sensitized to the correction which led to the attack.

Alternately the dog could have had an epileptic fit that just happened to coincide with the peeing and the shouted no but the expression when you hear hooves think horses not zebras comes to mind.

Not assumptions. Educated guesses based on experience.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogbreath said:


> Now "being treated like a punching bag" is an assumption on your part to justify your explanation but that much I know, it never happened. This guy was not someone to beat on dogs. In fact, I would say he did everything right, as far as one could tell. He knew not to be cruel or unkind and for the most part, positive reinforcement all the way. This was a family dog.


This is someone you know personally, then? Been to his house, seen how he interacts with the dog?

Your assumptions are seriously clouding the issue and obstructing the qualified people on here, from giving proper advice.

Would you mind not sticking your thumb into every pie? Polite request.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> In one post you say the owner checked the dog for peeing on the stair.
> In another post you say the owner shouted no.
> 
> Either way the owner punished the dog for a behavior.
> ...


I think you've heard hooves and thought zebras in relation to my question. I'm not trying to trap you, I'm just saying, the act of peeing might not be as simple as you might think. I don't pretend to have all the answers but when someone at least appears to have a special rapport with an animal, it comes as a shock to hear of an attack.

Did it ever occur to you that you just might not have all the answers?

Oh and listen, I value your opinion, but I would value it even more, if you were, shall we say, a little less forceful with it?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> This is someone you know personally, then? Been to his house, seen how he interacts with the dog?
> 
> Your assumptions are seriously clouding the issue and obstructing the qualified people on here, from giving proper advice.
> 
> Would you mind not sticking your thumb into every pie? Polite request.


Deary me, I think the above speaks volumes to the advice given on this forum.

I know this guy personally and his dog, what happened was a complete surprise to myself. That's why I brought it up. 

Quite honestly, it doesn't get anymore difficult than that and I am more than willing to hear what you have to say. 

I'm not attacking anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> I think you've heard hooves and thought zebras in relation to my question. I'm not trying to trap you, I'm just saying, the act of peeing might not be as simple as you might think. I don't pretend to have all the answers but when someone at least appears to have a special rapport with an animal, it comes as a shock to hear of an attack.
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that you just might not have all the answers?
> 
> Oh and listen, I value your opinion, *but I would value it even more, if you were, shall we say, a little less forceful with it*?


Oh quit being such a sissy. You asked for an answer, you didnt specify that it had to be wrapped in rainbow sparkles and a harp playing. I charge extra for the harp.

Read these rules of punishment from Steve White:


> 1. The punishment must be something the animal dislikes and something the animal does not expect.
> 
> 2. The punishment must suppress behavior. (This is, in fact, the very definition of something that is a punisher.) If something is being used for punishment, but it does not suppress behaviour, its ineffective and often just plain abuse. (This is key, if punishment does NOT suppress a behaviour, it is ineffective and just plain ABUSE)
> 
> ...


Now watch this video below in its entirety and listen to Steve explain the rules in context:

[youtube_browser]zHiejASuDyQ[/youtube_browser]

Okay, that was your punishment primer. 
Now Im going to make an educated guess based on knowledge and experience, that your buddy with the GSD did now follow these rules to the letter every time he punished his dog.

Then what happens?

Well, usually you just end up with a dog whos not entirely reliable with his cues, might be sneaky and try to get out of things, not the most eager worker, that sort of thing.

But sometimes you get lucky and you end up with a dog who decides one day hes done with being startled, nagged, jerked, checked, and tells you exactly what he thinks about your nagging. And since dogs dont have middle fingers, they use teeth.

Or it could just be that this dog had a stressy temperament and the stress built up one day to the point that a normal annoyance turned in to a big deal. The human equivalent would be say one day you have a nagging head cold, youre running behind, youre stressed about bills on top of that, and some jerk cuts you off in traffic. On a normal day you might just grumble about it, but today you end up having major road rage.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Oh quit being such a sissy. You asked for an answer, you didnt specify that it had to be wrapped in rainbow sparkles and a harp playing. I charge extra for the harp.
> 
> Read these rules of punishment from Steve White:
> 
> ...


Ouesi, that was a brilliant comprehensive answer to my question and definitely worth serious consideration. And quite honestly, it doesn't get much better than that. Now here's another question and it has nothing to do with dogs. How did it take you so long to get there and with all these aggressive/defensive/offensive comments?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> Ouesi, that was a brilliant comprehensive answer to my question and definitely worth serious consideration. And quite honestly, it doesn't get much better than that. Now here's another question and it has nothing to do with dogs. How did it take you so long to get there and with all these aggressive/defensive/offensive comments?


This is dog training and behavior. Im not going to entertain questions that dont have to do with dogs. Especially not ones as stupid as this.

Dogbreath, grasp your head firmly and pull. Its painful in the moment, but once you remove it from your rectum, youll find its much brighter out here, and it smells better.


----------



## Cutebunnnyirl (Aug 10, 2014)

The dog knows to pee outside, he pees there when taken out, he urinated on the floor two feet away from my boyfriend and I within an hour of being taken out. I never spray him in the face with the water bottle, mostly his feet or chest, just to get him to stop staring me dead in the face, completely still, it's a distraction method I guess. I don't know why he reacts as he does nor why he repeats the behavior. If I shook a bottle of soda and it sprayed me in the face, I'd feel real damn stupid if I did it again.

I also apologize if this comes off as made up, but I can't change your opinion so I can just say thank you for the help and move onto the next reply. 

Earlier today I tried to leash him and take him out of his kennel thinking if I walked him he'd get some of the energy out and as soon as I leaned down he snapped his teeth in my ear and scratched my arm. 

Uh, I guess I can give a little more back story. The dog lives in the basement of the house that has been turned into living space, only my boyfriend comes down here and the upstairs are occupied by room mates. I don't think he is taken out for regular walks(other than to use the restroom) and has had no obedience training to my knowledge, other than crate and leash training. When my boyfriend does discipline him he does so in a very soft voice and pulls on his collar or leash, which doesn't do much or anything. I really don't think he MEANS to be the way he is so I'm hoping when I find a behaviorist in the area they'll work with me in teaching me how to act with him to get the results I want out of him. Which is really to chill on the couch with him and watch t.v., to have my boyfriends 3 year old nephew come over and be able to pet him.

Thank you everyone for your advice, I will check back to see if there's anymore advice later on. It's much appreciated.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cutebunnnyirl said:


> The dog knows to pee outside, he pees there when taken out, he urinated on the floor two feet away from my boyfriend and I within an hour of being taken out. I never spray him in the face with the water bottle, mostly his feet or chest, just to get him to stop staring me dead in the face, completely still, it's a distraction method I guess. I don't know why he reacts as he does nor why he repeats the behavior. If I shook a bottle of soda and it sprayed me in the face, I'd feel real damn stupid if I did it again.
> 
> I also apologize if this comes off as made up, but I can't change your opinion so I can just say thank you for the help and move onto the next reply.
> 
> ...


I am going to give you some advice.

The advice is to stay away from this dog, do not interact with it at all, if you persist trying to take him out or spraying him with water etc you will get bitten, sooner or later.

I cannot predict when, but I can tell you it will happen.

The dog is not living in a suitable environment with suitable care and at some point somebody in that house is going to be harmed.

The writing is on the wall.

I am not sure why you would find someone who kept a dog like this in these conditions attractive, especially whan a child is at risk, but, as I said before, I would not be in the same room of a dog of which I am afraid.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Besides the advice given about the behaviourist I think you need to seriously consider removing the dog from this situation. The reason I don't like staffs is I had a cousin who owned one. This dog displayed exactly the same behaviour as yours. Two things happened which then led to having the dog pts,
It attacked a poodle and I won't go into details but the behaviour of my cousin and the manner in which this poodle was attacked was so bad that I have not spoken to that side of the family in more than 12 years. At the time, I also advised them to keep their two year old son away from the dog.
A few weeks later it attacked their son. Luckily, it was not too bad.

I'm not advising putting the dog to sleep, but get help NOW. You say the dog is not being walked or exercised. Then yes this is an accident waiting to happen. 

This dog currently has no boundaries, and this needs to be put in place... Consistently. No point in getting a behaviourist and not maintaining the advice they give you.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Where is Cesar when you need him.  pmsl :lol::lol:*


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

As a relative newby to this forum, something I don't understand is why so many threads quickly veer away from giving advice to a worried poster, and turn into a slanging match.....


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> As a relative newby to this forum, something I don't understand is why so many threads quickly veer away from giving advice to a worried poster, and turn into a slanging match.....


Because some think that their advice is the only advice worth reading?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

El Cid said:


> Because some think that their advice is the only advice worth reading?


And some give out incorrect advice in a potential dangerous situation.......... :nonod:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

El Cid said:


> Because some think that their advice is the only advice worth reading?


I don't think that is true or fair. Yes sometimes responders can be harsh and have strong opinions but you do have to appreciate that many posters on here are qualified behavourists/trainers of many years experience who have owned dogs that your average person would not have a clue about how to train or manage. Therefore when someone wades in with advice that is at the best odd or at the worst borderline dangerous they do have a duty to correct it. I don't think you can ask for advice about something like house training your pup to stop peeing indoors one week then try and offer advice in a situation as complicated as this one the week after.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Meezey said:


> And some give out incorrect advice in a potential dangerous situation.......... :nonod:


You can get that from any dog trainer, I remember a top bloke a few years ago, what was his name


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> As a relative newby to this forum, something I don't understand is why so many threads quickly veer away from giving advice to a worried poster, and turn into a slanging match.....


Normally I would agree with you on this but in this particular thread I think one person has waded in bringing baggage from other closed threads and deliberately throwing around provocative statements which took the thread away from the OP and on to another dog completely.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I do wonder if this dog is being truly aggressive, or whether or not the individual is just bored, lacking mental stimulation, lacking an outlet for releasing energy, and has little to no training.

The humping sounds very much like over excitement, and the 'aggressive' behaviour frustration or even fear considering you use punishment.

I agree with whats been said though, this is a disaster waiting to happen, and is perhaps an example of the wrong breed, in the wrong home.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes sometimes responders can be harsh and have strong opinions


One person said he thought it was a wind up, didnt believe what the OP was saying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Cutebunnnyirl said:


> The dog knows to pee outside, he pees there when taken out, he urinated on the floor two feet away from my boyfriend and I within an hour of being taken out. I never spray him in the face with the water bottle, mostly his feet or chest, just to get him to stop staring me dead in the face, completely still, it's a distraction method I guess. I don't know why he reacts as he does nor why he repeats the behavior. If I shook a bottle of soda and it sprayed me in the face, I'd feel real damn stupid if I did it again.
> 
> I also apologize if this comes off as made up, but I can't change your opinion so I can just say thank you for the help and move onto the next reply.
> 
> ...


The dog lives in a basement and gets no mental or physical stimulation?
And then when he does have interactions with humans he either gets squirted with water or leash pops?

No, this dog definitely doesnt mean to be the way he is. He is definitely the product of his environment, and if this isnt a wind-up, I feel very, very, sorry for the dog  

Im going to second smokeybears advice and strongly suggest to you that you simply avoid any and all interactions with this dog. I would add that you do everything in your power to prevent your boyfriends nephew from being anywhere near this dog as well.

Ill ask again what part of Virginia youre in. I can also recommend rescues in the area who might take this dog too...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

El Cid said:


> You can get that from any dog trainer, I remember a top bloke a few years ago, what was his name


You have a 6 month old dog, you ask questions about basic dog ownership, and then you feel you are qualified enough to answer questions on something this serious and then try to call out those with the experience to help deal with it?

Yeah most people with a brain saw that man for the useless charlatan that is even back then. :smile5:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

El Cid said:


> One person said he thought it was a wind up, didnt believe what the OP was saying.


I know - when I first joined and read some of those types of comments I thought they were harsh but now I've been here longer and read more threads you see a pattern - a new member pops up and their post contains certain statements that will cause people to suspect they "might be" a troll - you know the sort of CM theories or raw feeding is dangerous or my bitch is sweet natured so shall I breed from her. Sometimes they get a reaction and sometimes they don;t, sometimes people give them the benefit of the doubt and go on and offer sound advice.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

El Cid said:


> I would not have it in the house.





ouesi said:


> Im going to second smokeybears advice and strongly suggest to you that you simply avoid any and all interactions with this dog.


Most people are giving the same advice, miraculous.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

El Cid said:


> Most people are giving the same advice, miraculous.


Seriously, put the shovel down and step away from the hole youre digging yourself.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe we should have a new section - boxing ring - limit it to adults only where we can have a go about everything. 

For this particular topic though - to be honest I did not think about whether OP was winding up or not. I think its a dangerous situation and its up to OP to get either herself or the dog out that situation.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cutebunnnyirl said:


> The dog knows to pee outside, he pees there when taken out, he urinated on the floor two feet away from my boyfriend and I within an hour of being taken out. I never spray him in the face with the water bottle, mostly his feet or chest, just to get him to stop staring me dead in the face, completely still, it's a distraction method I guess. I don't know why he reacts as he does nor why he repeats the behavior. If I shook a bottle of soda and it sprayed me in the face, I'd feel real damn stupid if I did it again.
> 
> I also apologize if this comes off as made up, but I can't change your opinion so I can just say thank you for the help and move onto the next reply.
> 
> ...


My advice is to get out of that house, and this relationship, immediately. The dog is a time bomb waiting to explode and a man who will not treat his dog decently is not going to treat any woman decently either.

Get out, while you are still relatively unscathed. I feel sorry, deeply sorry, for the dog, but there isn't going to be anything you can do, unless you can take the dog with you when you leave, and try to give him a better life or turn him over to a breed specific rescue.

A high energy dog never given any exercise or mental stimulation, kept in a crate, sprayed with water, jerked around on a leash...that's a miserable life and the dog will rebel (is already rebelling) with disastrous results.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> Maybe we should have a new section - boxing ring - limit it to adults only where we can have a go about everything.
> 
> For this particular topic though - to be honest I did not think about whether OP was winding up or not. I think its a dangerous situation and its up to OP to get either herself or the dog out that situation.


I read this thread on the heels of another thread where the OP turned out to be a BYB of pitbulls/staffies. So I was already pretty cynical, add to that all the triggers in the OP - aggressive pitbull, water spray, dominance.... Like a troll who knows what pieces to put in a post to get the most reaction.

Now she has added that the dog lives in a basement, doesnt get let out except to pee, and that she would like him to be able to hang out with the 3 year old nephew. Maybe Im just being optimistic by hoping this is a wind-up.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I read this thread on the heels of another thread where the OP turned out to be a BYB of pitbulls/staffies. So I was already pretty cynical, add to that all the triggers in the OP - aggressive pitbull, water spray, dominance.... Like a troll who knows what pieces to put in a post to get the most reaction.
> 
> Now she has added that the dog lives in a basement, doesnt get let out except to pee, and that she would like him to be able to hang out with the 3 year old nephew. Maybe Im just being optimistic by hoping this is a wind-up.


Understood - and if it is a troll.. then we have just provided her/him with that entertainment. If not, then some useful advice. At least that way - if anyone else reads it who may be in a similar situ - then they have something to follow.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> I am going to give you some advice.
> 
> The advice is to stay away from this dog, do not interact with it at all, if you persist trying to take him out or spraying him with water etc you will get bitten, sooner or later.
> 
> ...


A sensible response, thank goodness common sense still prevails.


----------

